
Atlassian going after 100M MAUs next - gamoid
http://www.businessinsider.com/3-billion-atlassian-thinks-business-software-can-be-as-big-as-snapchat-2015-11
======
pawelniewie
"More impressively, Atlassian has never taken a dime of venture capital
financing" \- that's totally false as they actually did took a few
investments, but truth to be told it was years after they were profitable.

~~~
farkas
All our venture raises were existing employees selling shares. Atlassian (the
company) has never taken a dime of venture capital onto the balance sheet.

Also a reason why we're often (in my view) erroneously left off some of the
unicorn lists - they only list "venture backed" companies.

